# how to get to rooted. 602 from omgb



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey I saw on the TBH app that there is a all in one .zip file. Will this work on OMGB


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

No sir. The AIO from blackhat is a ROM on its own. Its a rerelease of gb. 596 with bug fixes (4.5.602?). Omgb is based off of AOSP which is completely different (2.3.5). However, you can use the radio from .602 on omgb and omfgb. I don't have the link handy but its in the sticky section I believe and its the 13p radio. Think that was what you were asking anyhow, if not my bad lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

blackadept said:


> No sir. The AIO from blackhat is a ROM on its own. Its a rerelease of gb. 596 with bug fixes (4.5.602?). Omgb is based off of AOSP which is completely different (2.3.5). However, you can use the radio from .602 on omgb and omfgb. I don't have the link handy but its in the sticky section I believe and its the 13p radio. Think that was what you were asking anyhow, if not my bad lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I already have the radio, I want to go to the ROM.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Then use the AIO and follow the tbh instructions. That'll get you on their. 602 or SBf to .596 and ota to .602 and manually root.

Again tho, that's a rom on its own, and not omgb.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow. Another thread to answer a question that could've been googled. Or just read P3Droids thread with all the details on howvto & what it will work on.


----------

